# New Seltzer Flavor



## zwiller (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 1, 2021)

That just gave me the shivers... and not in a good way!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2021)

Im just waiting on the chitterling flavor!
Jim


----------



## rc4u (Nov 1, 2021)

looks like the guy on CNN,, ROUND N NO PANTS


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 1, 2021)

I'll take a zero on that one thank you   

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 1, 2021)

But it is 5% got that going for it.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 1, 2021)

I'll pass thank you.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 1, 2021)

45% has more taste


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 1, 2021)

Not in this lifetime....or any other!!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 1, 2021)

Would that be like Hot Dog water with a shot of tequila?


----------



## DougE (Nov 1, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Would that be like Hot Dog water with a shot of tequila?


If you drank a fifth minus the shot you put in the hot dog water first, it'd prolly be pretty good.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 1, 2021)

Pork chop in a can! Now it all makes sense.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 1, 2021)

Maybe fried LOL


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 1, 2021)

Sam
I hope this is a gag.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 1, 2021)

Maybe this is in the can lol.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 2, 2021)

just good bourbon is always 45%


----------



## zwiller (Nov 2, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Sam
> I hope this is a gag.


Me too, but nowadays.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Sam
> I hope this is a gag.


Pretty sure gagging is what happens when/if you try it.


----------

